# Help new babies no utter /no milk



## karmouth

The doe that delivered today has no bag /utter!!! right after birth she had little tiny bit but this evening there is nothing left I had some colastrum from the doe that delivered on Sun. She had a huge utter and a torpedoed teat and only 1 does so I milked her because I was aware of this ones lack of . I gave the new ones a few ounces this evening . Is there a way to get one of my other does to adopt at lest one of these ?should I milk the one with only 1 and supplement these 2 Is there something I can give mom to help get some milk to come in ?? I need ideals.. Help
Karen


----------



## RunAround

Was this a tough delivery for the doe? Did she pass the placenta ok? I heard of giving oxytocin (sp) to help drop the milk. 

You can milk the doe with only one kid to feed the new ones. 

Do you have any other does due soon? You might be able to get them to take these kids. 

Good Luck :hug:


----------



## Anna

I had a really young doe last year that kidded with no udder, she eventually came into milk within a few days, you are going to have to milk the other doe and bottle feed the kids right now. Keep trying to milk thier mommy though, the stimulation may help her let her milk down, or leave the kids with her (they'll try to nurse anyways) and bring thier bottles to them.


----------



## liz

Is this doe a FF? I had a very young FF last year that kidded and had barely half a handful of an udder, I did feel the need to supplement the single kid for a day or 2 but left her with the dam as the constant nursing from the kid did help bring her milk in...udder wasn't much bigger but the kid thrived til she left at almost 8 weeks. 

Milk the doe with the single, but continue to let the kids stimulate their dam, and you also should try to milk her, it may take a few days but her udder should fill with the demand.


----------



## karmouth

Last night the babies took 3 oz each and then this am 4 more and at noon the buck took 7 and the doe 3 from bottles . I have left them with their mom and they are sucking on her also . There is some milk but not much . I will continue to supplement them with bottles . How much should I give them ?and how often ?. advice needed


----------



## kelebek

I would give them some - but not a whole lot. The more you feed them with the bottle - the less they will suckle from mom and she will not produce enought. The more that they suckle - it increases the body to make more. I would give them a bit and then check their tummies and see if, from suckling on mom, they are getting enough - but if they still have itty bitty tummies then increase their supplement.

If you can weigh them daily at the same time everyday - you will have a good base line on if they are getting enough


----------



## sweetgoats

Have you given her Molasses water? If she will drink it give her as much as she will drink. The more water she drinks the more milk she will make.

god luck. Also try massaging her utter, that helps and put warm compresses on them.


----------



## karmouth

She had the molasses water ,I have massaged her utter and it is still small. The lil guy just took 5 oz . the doe just 2 .I have her away from mom for a but hoping she will get hungry. I feel better putting the to bed on full tummies 
Karen


----------



## StaceyRosado

if her milk doesnt come in soon it wont. She maybe lacking something in her diet, does she have enough calcium? 

What breed is she and is this her first time?


----------



## karmouth

Shes a Boer and it is her first time. she was a year old in Nov 08. she has been getting 3 lbs of a combination12% pellet grain & 18% alfalfa pellets . Either alfalfa or peanut hay free choice along with a grass hay and I also have been giving the tree branches that I cut since there are none in their paddocks. They have also have protein blocks.


----------



## KikoFaerie

Everyone has suggested good things and it sounds like you are doing all you can. You might also try giving her some milk increasing herbs. This is something we usually start doing a couple weeks before kidding, and I'm not sure how much it will help her now, but it can't hurt.


----------



## StaceyRosado

well you seem to be feeding her well, must be just her.


----------



## rgbdab

I don't have any additional advice for the doe, but I am feeding 2 bottle babies myself and can tell you how I do it.

As long as the doe isn't mean to them I'd feed them and put them back with her until next feeding because they get a lot of comfort from her and will keep "nursing" which might help her get more milk and hopefully will keep her from rejecting them altogether.

I started feeding them how ever much they would take up to 4oz. every 2 hours during the day the first week and they could wait all night for the morning feeding.
Then I moved to every 3 hours during the day for the next 3 weeks and the would take 6 oz in the beginning and were up to 10 oz at a month of age. Then I changed to feeding 10oz 4 times a day and leave feed and hay out for them. 
That's where we are at now and it'll stay like this for a month to 6 weeks and I'll cut back to 2xday feedings for another month then just 1xday for a month and wean.

PS one of my kids latched on and took his bottle great and the other started off slower. He would take just an oz. and stop, but if I offered it to him again in a half hour he'd take more. I just kept doing that until he got the hang of it and now he sucks it down just as fast as the other one, so don't worry.

Denise



.


----------



## karmouth

That about what I am doing .They took 4 oz this am and then I went out at 10, 1. 330, 530 and will go back about 730. it took them about 1/2 hr of starting & stoping but they both got about 5 oz each time .They are with their mom and still suck on her . She is a good momma just no milk . My doe flop who has a large bag and only one doe was nice enough to stand for me out in the paddock so I was able to give them milk fresh from the ninny. She has some but not enough so I will continue to bottle them 4 or more time a day as long as possible . Lucky for me I am home and able to do it .She is sold but the women wasn't interested in taking her now . I wish she would of . 
Thanks for all the advice 
Karen


----------

